# Missed miscarriage 15 wks not coming out



## 4thtimemama (Mar 26, 2015)

So I had a missed miscarriage almost 2 weeks ago and the baby has still not come out. I have taken homeopathics, herbs, red raspberry leaf tea, and done strenuous lifting and no progress. I have emotionally let go and talked to baby and told it that it's time to go and it is ok. Sill nothing. Really don't want to go to hospital to get induced but wondering how long I can wait for nature to take its course. Thoughts?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you discussed this with your midwife? Is misoprostol possibly an option for you? I had a missed miscarriage at eleven weeks and was able to take misoprostol at home rather than signing into the hospital.


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I would have to agree with MeepyCat that Miso would be a good option to get things going if you don't want to wait, I waited along time to labor with my first loss but in all honesty I didn't know I was waiting because the baby stopped growing at 8 weeks and I started bleeding at 16 weeks and then finally took Miso to make sure. My midwife told us it was safe to wait it out naturally as long as I showed no signs of infection but I found the situation too painful to wait for nature. Again I'm so sorry (((((HUGS))))) I hope you and your family find peace and healing.


----------



## radha888 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss but I would agree with the others you need to take a visit to see your doctors and see what they can do for you.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I waited over 2 weeks with my second miscarriage. It was difficult waiting. Have you had any signs that it might be starting, like spotting? If so, maybe you want to wait a bit more, but I agree that it's worth at least checking in with your midwife/doctor at this point. I kept calling my midwife & they were checking in with me while I waited. Ultimately, I think you can wait if there's no sign of infection, but if you need the mental closure, they you should explore other options. ... And now I see your post is two weeks old... How are you? Did anything happen or are you still waiting? I hope you are healing. Hugs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtimemama (Mar 26, 2015)

Well it's been quite a traumatic experience. I went to the doc June 23 for another ultrasound to see if there were any signs of progress in baby coming out. Ultrasound showed thick, closed cervix and some bleeding in uterus that caused concern. Docs were pushing for me to decide between D & E or induction. Docs worried that if I kept waiting I could hemorrhage, lose too much blood, end up in ambulance to hospital for transfusion, etc. Definitely didn't want to go D & E route so I went to the hospital to have 5 laminarias shoved into my cervix to help get things moving. WORST PAIN EVER. Definitely don't recommend ever getting those if you can avoid it. Then they shoved "packing" up me to help hold the laminarias in place and sent me home with a massive pad, which I waddled out of the hospital holding between my legs with hospital undies, bawling my eyes out alone. It was quite a picture. Next morning docs checked me into the hospital at 7 am for an induction. Removed the laminarias to find I was only 1 cm dilated=total waste of time and not worth the pain of getting 5 laminarias shoved up me. Then they shoved Cytotec up me 4 times (1 pill every 4 hours into my cervix) before it did anything and made me go into labor. So 16 hours later I finally started contractions (3 am), which hurt so freaking bad so they gave me Percocet to get through it. Suffering through the pain seemed pointless as I knew I wouldn't be getting my baby at the end.  Then after. Bad contraction I thought I needed to pee so stood up and baby just came out in the pad between my legs. Called nurse and docs in and nurse said "Oh good news, (WTF?!?!) the cord is wrapped around its neck." I seriously almost screamed "How the [email protected] is that good news?!?" but I could only cry and ask why that was good news. She explained that it is very rare at 16 wks for the cord to cut off blood supply and it means it will most likely never happen again. Like that made me feel any better that my baby was dead...2 hours later the placenta came out and it was all over. I'm still absorbing the shock that my little boy is gone and I'll never see him grow...My older kids took it very hard, begging to have him back, and my 7 yr old kept trying to barter to get him back-"mommy if I give God all my toys, will he give me back Mathias? I just want my brother back mommy!" I think that broke my heart more than anything...I'm not sure how anyone ever gets past this...Its the worst emotional pain I've ever felt. The worst part of the day is the morning right when I wake up and realize it wasn't all a bad dream, it actually all really did happen.


----------



## gvizipue (Jul 15, 2015)

My midwife told us it was safe to wait it out naturally as long as I showed no signs of infection but I found the situation too painful to wait for natue


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry:Hug 4thtimemama praying healing over your family, I know how hard this is.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss mama.


----------



## Grace Wisdom (Dec 27, 2012)

so sorry for your loss and your pain. 
{{{big hugs anytime u need one}}}


----------



## littlehazelnut (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, @4thtimemama. My son also had his cord wrapped around his neck at 16 weeks. It seemed like the most unfair thing to have an otherwise healthy baby who died that way. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

@4thtimemama, I am so, so sorry to read of your experience after you first posted. I am sending you many hugs & warm wishes & I hoping that you are healing in all the ways you need to heal.


----------



## CherylSF (Feb 11, 2014)

I am so, so sorry you went through this, and that you were not treated with more sensitivity and caring at the hospital. My heart goes out to you and your family. Sending you healing and hugs.


----------



## Dawn's mom (Jul 2, 2015)

I've heard that this can happen. You should consult a doctor. You don't want it to be in there for too long. I can't imagine having to go through what your going through. I know there isn't anything I can say to make you feel better. 
Just some trivia on the same topic, there was a 40 year old fossilized fetus found in an 86 year old stomach. http://www.natureworldnews.com/arti...d-stone-fetus-removed-from-womans-abdomen.htm


----------

